# Quarantine Fuzz



## K Pedals (May 27, 2020)

Just got done.!.!!


----------



## cooder (May 27, 2020)

Nasty!


----------



## ericwood (May 27, 2020)

I think you're officially the first to post a completed one of these! Congrats! It looks awesome!


----------



## Barry (May 27, 2020)

Looks great, nice social distancing with the wiring!


----------



## jspake (May 28, 2020)

looks great! what can you tell us about the paint job? i'm into it!


----------



## K Pedals (May 28, 2020)

jspake said:


> looks great! what can you tell us about the paint job? i'm into it!











						125B Style Aluminum Diecast Enclosure Copper Hammer
					

Tayda Electronics - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## JetFixxxer (May 28, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## jspake (May 29, 2020)

wow! easy enough. thanks!


----------



## HamishR (Jun 1, 2020)

And how does it sound?


----------

